

Apple Acknowledges iPhone 5 Camera Problem, Says You’re Holding It Wrong - CountHackulus
http://gizmodo.com/5947972/apple-acknowledges-iphone-5-camera-problem-says-youre-holding-it-wrong

======
TwilioJosh
This is the antenna problem all over again!

